# harrington blanks



## j wadd

was wanting to find a harrington blank in a 9 or 10 foot. just the bare blank. if any of you guys could help or know where i may find one please pm me and let me know..


----------



## Fishtoys

j wadd said:


> was wanting to find a harrington blank in a 9 or 10 foot. just the bare blank. if any of you guys could help or know where i may find one please pm me and let me know..


U and me both buddy, blank, build mo matter too me. 553, 552,542,555,550.heck I don't care just want another one lol


----------



## Zombie

You can still get some Harnell blanks (basically same as Harrington) from Erik up in Oregon. He still has some old unused stock blanks that are available. I've bought about 20 blanks from him over the last couple of years. He plans on restarting the blank line in the future. If you want his info PM me. Randy.


----------



## kutb8t

_Had a 542 but I already built it,have 5 total.At once Iwas selln them but not anymore,sorry._


----------



## CoastalBent

This thread kinda sparked my interest in getting a surf/jetty rod going. If you could pick any one model of Harnell/Harrington, what would it be?


----------



## apslp

Kyle, if you can find a it a 542 would be perfect for around here.


----------



## Fishtoys

*542*

For squidders or Penn Mag 990 on the surf or jettys I'll take a 542 or 724 or 756. I'd like to get my hands on a couple 8' rawhide blanks also.


----------



## fabian31268

ive got 2 542s id say the perfect choice also like my old yeller


----------



## gone~surf~fishin

I like the 542 best ,I have two blanks I found in corpus ..... and I also have a 540 & 550 complete rods........IMG_0508.JPGIMG_0509.JPGIMG_0507.JPG


----------



## pg542

10 ft would be 542 or a 9ft is a 540. Either would be a good choice if you can get your hands on one. Check out FTU's black surfblanks. They are action clones of the same blanks mentioned above. I've never built one, but I use to fish with a guy at the beachfront piers who had Jeremy build him a couple. Other than being a little heavy(like Harnell Harrington) they were great blanks.


----------



## gone~surf~fishin

pg542 said:


> 10 ft would be 542 or a 9ft is a 540. Either would be a good choice if you can get your hands on one. Check out FTU's black surfblanks. They are action clones of the same blanks mentioned above. I've never built one, but I use to fish with a guy at the beachfront piers who had Jeremy build him a couple. Other than being a little heavy(like Harnell Harrington) they were great blanks.


*the 540 & 550 are 8'6' and the 542 is a 10'er.........check this link out guys ya might like it.............http://web.archive.org/web/20010410173339/www.harnellrods.com/rods.htm*

*these are the pics i tried to put up on the last post ......... thankz, GSF*


----------



## pg542

gone~surf~fishin said:


> *the 540 & 550 are 8'6' and the 542 is a 10'er.........check this link out guys ya might like it.............http://web.archive.org/web/20010410173339/www.harnellrods.com/rods.htm*
> 
> *these are the pics i tried to put up on the last post ......... thankz, GSF*


 OOOps ! I stand corrected. I went back to a PDF catalog from '03 and they are indeed 8'6".......Thanks GSF


----------



## gone~surf~fishin

*no problem pg542, these are some of the best blanks imo........thankz, GSF :cheers:*


----------



## codyjoaquin0129

j wadd said:


> was wanting to find a harrington blank in a 9 or 10 foot. just the bare blank. if any of you guys could help or know where i may find one please pm me and let me know..


 there are a blank called the lamiglas TT 90-50-29, they are great blank very much like a 542 they are 9 foot one piece, they auctually are tarpon blanks for like off the pier they are great thick walls. call mudhole they should have them ive got 3 of them.


----------



## codyjoaquin0129

gone~surf~fishin said:


> *the 540 & 550 are 8'6' and the 542 is a 10'er.........check this link out guys ya might like it.............http://web.archive.org/web/20010410173339/www.harnellrods.com/rods.htm*
> 
> *these are the pics i tried to put up on the last post ......... thankz, GSF*


 would you be intrusted in selling one of those 542 ?


----------



## TomCat

Some guy has a handfull on craigslist. Just do a search for harrington or fenwick and you'll find them.


----------



## tank8677

i have 2 harrington/harnell 552s and they are prob. one of the best rod blank out there, ftu have made some copy blanks but its still not the same..you can prob. find rods thats already finished, its very rear to find just the blanks, good luck tho!!


----------

